# I can't download torrents anymore!



## JaXKe (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi guys! Non-English here so I apologise for the somewhat weak English!

I reckon this is one of the most asked questions here. I couldn't solve this with the assistance of Google, so I'mma ask you guys:

So, yesterday, I reinstalled Windows 7, and installed all the essential programs like FF, uTorrent, Avast! etc.

I put some torrents into uT Q, and I could download them like normal. But later that day, I noticed one download had halted completely and there was a red bar at the bottom(torrent is not available). I thought all the seeders had stopped sharing, and I started another torrent which had hundreds of seeders. Well, the same problem again.

I downloaded BitTorrent and Vuze but they couldn't download a byte either! 

As mentioned, I'm using Avast! Free as my firewall, and I have added uTorrent as an exception(although on my last setup uT was fine without doing any modification for Avast). I've also disabled P2P shield, no help.

My network itself works fine obviously. 

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Due to Forum Rules we cannot assist you with Torrent software as it is used for pirated software. 
You need to forward the port on your router for UTorrent
This thread is now closed.


----------

